# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Конвертация данных

## VipAlex

Здравствуйте! Хочу наладить обмен между двумя разными базами в 7,7. Сказали, что один из лучших вариантов- через КД. А где ее раздобыть эту КД? Я так понимаю, это отдельная база/конфигурация через которую идет обмен по каким то прописаным правилам. Скиньте пожалуйста, или ссылку где взять?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Хочу наладить обмен между двумя разными базами в 7,7. Сказали, что один из лучших вариантов- через КД. А где ее раздобыть эту КД? Я так понимаю, это отдельная база/конфигурация через которую идет обмен по каким то прописаным правилам. Скиньте пожалуйста, или ссылку где взять?


Во всех типовых конфигурациях есть обработка "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML", для ее использования требуются правила обмена.
Для составления таких правил и используется конфигурация "Конвертация данных", скачать ее можно здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

dauletali (14.07.2017), valleha (12.11.2016), VipAlex (06.04.2016)

----------


## VipAlex

> Во всех типовых конфигурациях есть обработка "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML", для ее использования требуются правила обмена.
> Для составления таких правил и используется конфигурация "Конвертация данных", скачать ее можно здесь:
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!


Спасибо за инфо. Но по указанной ссылке значится Конвертация для платформы 1с 8.х, а у меня задача по переброске 7,7-7,7. Или эта конвертация данных универсальная?
Если так- то где бы еще мануалов покурить, примеров разных. Как правила эти составлять и нужно ли вносить какие-то изменения в конфигурации ( я например не понимаю, как эта КД будет знать, какой док. изменен задним числом и что его надо включить в обмен?)
Информации скудно мало по этой КД

----------


## alexandr_ll

Материалы по КД есть здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
Да конфигурация работает на платформе 8, правила можно создавать для любых конфигураций и платформ 7 и 8

----------

dauletali (14.07.2017), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## VarMkn

А есть Конвертация данных для Украины ?
Спасибо

----------


## VarMkn

Или же набор уже написанных правил.
Например Перенос отдельных типов документов с определенными условиями
Интересует из Бухгалтерии в ЗУП

----------


## Fltr

> Или же набор уже написанных правил.
> Например Перенос отдельных типов документов с определенными условиями
> Интересует из Бухгалтерии в ЗУП


Готовые правила поищите на Инфостарте, потом можете сделать заявку в "Попрошайке" по номеру публикации

----------


## VarMkn

Я здесь новый. Если не сложно - где этот Инфостарт и Попрошайка
Спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Я здесь новый. Если не сложно - где этот Инфостарт и Попрошайка
> Спасибо


Инфостарт:

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/app1C/?...ess%5D%5B%5D=0


Попрошайка:

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....AC-!!!/page570

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, пожалуйста, информацию о возможных типах данных ячейки в шаблоне отчета, указываемые через #. Например, ТЗ.ЗП#Ч019.2, здесь указано, как я понимаю, Число 19 символов, 2 - точность. 
> 
> .


https://www.about1c.ru/v77/language-.../format-string

----------

